# 260 Gallon display viv



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

I recently acquired an acrylic display that I am planning on turning into a dart frog paludarium with about 8-10 inches of water in it. Whoever owned it last decided to cover it in sheets of brown stickers so the first challenge will be to remove that. 

The tank itself is about 263 gallons and except for the 2 foot door in the back, appears to be water tight. I am wondering if I need to brace the tank or seal it further to prevent it from breaking after water is added. 

I have kept dart frogs for a few years but only in smaller tanks.


The tank is 58.5” long x 41” high x 26.5” in the center & 23” at the ends. 
The door in the back is 24” x 24”









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel (Jul 31, 2017)

HOLY FROG!!

I would like to follow this puppy to see come to life!


----------



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds like a cool build. The Brown stickers are to protect the acrylic from scratching.


----------



## Zillio (Aug 25, 2017)

Following, also want to see how this turns out


----------



## AmazonKeeper (Nov 5, 2017)

Get some citrus cleaner and spray on surfaces that are laying horizontal and allow the citrus cleaner to soak for a bit to loosen the adhesive on the brown masking. I have always used 3m citrus in the spray can. Can be a frustrating job.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh man, that's quite an ambitious build. I can't wait to see how it turns out. With a tank that size, you can do some really cool stuff with hardscaping, depending on what route you go. Keep us updated as it progresses


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of postage, work on the tank is very slow. Will be posting updates soon!


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

A few cans of GS later...


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

I ended up cutting the back panel in half so that I will still be able to access the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

Keep us updated. it looks very cool.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

P-Nelly22 said:


> I ended up cutting the back panel in half so that I will still be able to access the bottom of the tank.


I am really glad you are paying attention to access. The dimensions on this tank will make access a challenge no matter what, but it will help a lot that you are planning for it from the beginning. I look forward to seeing how it pans out!

Mark


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

The door worked out better than I expected. Very nice!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> I am really glad you are paying attention to access. The dimensions on this tank will make access a challenge no matter what, but it will help a lot that you are planning for it from the beginning. I look forward to seeing how it pans out!
> 
> Mark


Thanks! It has been a challange but I think its shaping up pretty well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Put a few strips of hygrolon on the backround just for fun. Last side is almost done.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

First round of planting went well. Now I'll just have to get some more to fill in some gaps









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Still not sure what frogs to put in it yet. I have a group of 5 Leucs that would probably go nice but still havnt decided. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I like how it turned out, what are your plans for lighting it though?


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Okapi said:


> I like how it turned out, what are your plans for lighting it though?


Bought one of these a few days ago. Wiring it up tomorrow. SOLLA 100W LED Flood Light, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0799CCSHV/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_JPQVBbHEM7Z8N


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Light is wired up. I'm using two of my other grow lights to supplement lighting until the second floodlight comes in. Everything else is doing good









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

It is absolutely beautiful


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Working out of this foot tall door is...fun.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow this is epic!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Are you worried about the weight on the hinge of that door? That wood on there is probably pretty heavy and is likely to get heavier as it absorbs water. I didn't see what kind of hinge you have one there, though. Maybe it's fine.

Mark


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> Are you worried about the weight on the hinge of that door? That wood on there is probably pretty heavy and is likely to get heavier as it absorbs water. I didn't see what kind of hinge you have one there, though. Maybe it's fine.
> 
> Mark


It had crossed my mind but I think it should be fine. 99% of the time it will be closed and when I'm working on it I'll usually prop it up.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That looks like pretty beefy hinge and there is a lot of it. I bet you are fine as long as the adhesive holds. Might be a good idea to get a stick cut to the right length that you can use to prop under the end of it while it's open, though. You want this tank to last a long, long time 

Mark


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

More plants on the way 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DTB (Apr 29, 2018)

Wow, great build!! This is going to look epic, cant wait to see it growing in.


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

DTB said:


> Wow, great build!! This is going to look epic, cant wait to see it growing in.


Same. Nearly all of the plants are just small cuttings so it will be interesting to see what they do!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

P-Nelly22 said:


> Same. Nearly all of the plants are just small cuttings so it will be interesting to see what they do!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The advantage of tank that size is that it is really costly to fill it up with plants from the start. You are almost forced to put plants in and wait while it grows in. In my experience, it's actually better this way because, as others have said, I like relatively few species but more of each and because the tank will look mor natural when the plants go where they want to go. You can guide them, but they like to grow a certain way. It will take longer for a tank the size yours is to grow in, but it will look fantastic when it gets there  It maybe that, even after growing in, the tank has a few spots where nothing has grown. Then, you can evaluate what kept plants out and maybe re-angle a nozzle or buy another plant or two that likes the environment that your other plants turned their noses up at 

(Please forgive the rampant teleology in this post)

Mark


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Encyclia said:


> The advantage of tank that size is that it is really costly to fill it up with plants from the start. You are almost forced to put plants in and wait while it grows in. In my experience, it's actually better this way because, as others have said, I like relatively few species but more of each and because the tank will look mor natural when the plants go where they want to go. You can guide them, but they like to grow a certain way. It will take longer for a tank the size yours is to grow in, but it will look fantastic when it gets there  It maybe that, even after growing in, the tank has a few spots where nothing has grown. Then, you can evaluate what kept plants out and maybe re-angle a nozzle or buy another plant or two that likes the environment that your other plants turned their noses up at
> 
> (Please forgive the rampant teleology in this post)
> 
> Mark


All true. I got a few fun ones saved up for once everything settled in

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

New brom in place









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rodzuf (Sep 11, 2008)

Are there concerns with warping on large vivaria made of acrylic? I am looking on building another large tank and love the properties of acrylic.


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

rodzuf said:


> Are there concerns with warping on large vivaria made of acrylic? I am looking on building another large tank and love the properties of acrylic.


While it's not as thick as I would like it, I think it should hold up fine. I'm no expert in acrylic but I think as long as it is well bonded and not terrible thin it should do fine

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Moss mix is growing in nicely as is the rest of the tank









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Added some magnolia and bamboo leaves









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Some random shots of the viv









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

I have been trying to decide what way is best for heating the tank. Has anyone had experience with heat tape on acrylic? I am just worried of warping/melting. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoloSK71 (Dec 25, 2018)

If you can't heat the entire room, try a soil cable. For acrylic, any direct heat application is not recommended. Another option might be to use a small (2" or 3") inline fan with a heating element and rheostat to blow warm air into the vivarium.

Solo


----------



## P-Nelly22 (May 26, 2017)

Little viv update. Getting in a few new species and taking out a few that have been growing wayyy too quick









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oS3R0o (Aug 3, 2019)

That is a gorgeous viv, I like the cork background and forest floor!
(note to self: bamboo leaves ROCK)


----------



## Tw!tch2321 (Mar 7, 2020)

P-Nelly22 said:


> I recently acquired an acrylic display that I am planning on turning into a dart frog paludarium with about 8-10 inches of water in it. Whoever owned it last decided to cover it in sheets of brown stickers so the first challenge will be to remove that.
> 
> The tank itself is about 263 gallons and except for the 2 foot door in the back, appears to be water tight. I am wondering if I need to brace the tank or seal it further to prevent it from breaking after water is added.
> 
> ...



So this tank was orginally built to be a aquarium. The brown sticker thats all over the acrylic is just the protective paper that is on cellcast acrylic and most the time is left on during the built of that aquaroum to help prevent it from getting scrached.


----------

